# Issues/questions about MyFi receivers



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I am having issues with my MyFi xm receiver. Whenever the battery gets very low it will lose all its programming and whatever I have saved/recorded will also be deleted. It is very frustrating and I am wondering if anyone else has this issue. Are the newer MyFi2/3 recievers any better than the original?

On a side note, do any of the Myfi/inno/helix receivers actually have a REAL fast forward button(like an ipod) rather than just chapter skip? I listen to/record alot of talk radio and am getting sick of all the commercials. If I cannot get a reciever that is any better than the one that I have I may cancel xm and get an Ipod and subscribe to podcasts. Thanks for any information you may have.


----------

